# Good NATO Strap for Fortis B-42 Black PVD Carbon Cronograph??



## Fortis4me (Feb 8, 2011)

_Hi All, looking for a very good NATO strap for my Fortis B-42 carbon crono._
_any recomendations with pictures would be cool any type but must be nylon or braided if any._

_Cut my rubber strap a link short...... i can wear it but get the clasp imprint on my wrist cheaper than a Fortis tatoo:-d so in stead of getting the same strap again I would try some inperation from you all!!_

_Michael. Keep cool out there._


----------



## Fortis4me (Feb 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

try gnomonwatches.com straps for all your Nato needs.


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll give you my input - I recently purchased a Nato strap from Timefactors in the UK based on a few threads on the forum. I've had several from maratac for my other 22mm watches. My input - I won't be utilizing the Nato. It's (IMO) way too small, narrow, flimsy - whatever you'd like to call it - for this size and type of watch. I've now been trying to figure out if I have the cojones to spend $250 on a rubber strap...


----------



## offshoredriver (Jun 4, 2008)

I had a Zulu on my MM and b42 Flieger Chrono for a while and it works fine as they are a bit heavier. I also got them from Timefactors, and they are good quality. I agree that the NATOs are just too lightweight for a B42. The best strap is IMO a thick heavy duty such as a Toshi. Although these days I prefer the bracelets. 
By the way thanks for the tip about Herning, Michael. I should have a GMT inbound shortly! Fortunately I have family in Denmark, so I can slip the Norwegian import!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a Fortis GMT and cannot imagine wearing it on a NATO or ZULU strap. It is a big heavy watch and looks/feels best on the factory bracelet, IMHO. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Fortis4me (Feb 8, 2011)

offshoredriver said:


> I had a Zulu on my MM and b42 Flieger Chrono for a while and it works fine as they are a bit heavier. I also got them from Timefactors, and they are good quality. I agree that the NATOs are just too lightweight for a B42. The best strap is IMO a thick heavy duty such as a Toshi. Although these days I prefer the bracelets.
> By the way thanks for the tip about Herning, Michael. I should have a GMT inbound shortly! Fortunately I have family in Denmark, so I can slip the Norwegian import!


You must be [email protected]#$%^&* that was the last GMT he had and he saved it for [email protected]#$%^! thats what you get for being hepfull.....well enjoy!!!

I will talk to him on the phone!!!


----------



## offshoredriver (Jun 4, 2008)

Aha - that might explain why I haven't heard back from him for two days! I was starting to wonder as I haven't paid yet. I will speak to them tomorrow as well. It is all yours, as you were certainly there first and there was another I had my eye on anyway, so no loss to me. You can mention that if you speak to him first. 


Fortis4me said:


> You must be [email protected]#$%^&* that was the last GMT he had and he saved it for [email protected]#$%^! thats what you get for being hepfull.....well enjoy!!!
> 
> I will talk to him on the phone!!!


----------



## Fortis4me (Feb 8, 2011)

That is a coooooool watch niiiiiiice.


----------



## Hunterfate (Nov 27, 2010)

I too dont' like NATO's for heavy watches beacuase it is so thin it imprints into my arm. I recently bought Di Modell Chronissimo for my Sinn 103 and it is The strap. I bought it here:

Chronissimo BEST SELLER

I know, it is a bit expensive, but I don't regret a bit. Yes, it is leather but I wear it on these hot days and it is OK and it is WR.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Agree about NATO's on heavy watches imprinting on your arm BUT it looks REAL GOOD!! Give and take  Try the Bremont GGB strap. It looks great!
-Anna



Hunterfate said:


> I too dont' like NATO's for heavy watches beacuase it is so thin it imprints into my arm. I recently bought Di Modell Chronissimo for my Sinn 103 and it is The strap. I bought it here:
> 
> Chronissimo BEST SELLER
> 
> ...


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

Anna - I have been on the fence about the GGB strap - do you have any pictures of a Fortis on one?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Going to get Dan to take some pics of it for me tomorrow. Will hopefully have it posted by tomorrow or Thurs. 
-Anna 



watarski said:


> Anna - I have been on the fence about the GGB strap - do you have any pictures of a Fortis on one?


----------

